# Happy Birthday wfl3



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 27, 2010)

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 02-27-2010:

-wfl3 (born 1965, Age: 45)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## dudley (Feb 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Michael (Feb 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday


----------

